# Nissan gt r35 nismo front bumper complete wanted



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Any for sale or anyone recommend a copy that they have bought and was spot on, many thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a contact for oem ones but there terribly expensive.


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Skint said:


> I have a contact for oem ones but there terribly expensive.


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi thank you, what sort of money are we talking ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

20k


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Yeah I’ve found one complete original for £4800 in Malaysia so will get that one thank you though


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They do have some nice bits there, you can’t repair cars with new parts your never going to make anything for your outlay.


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Skint said:


> They do have some nice bits there, you can’t repair cars with new parts your never going to make anything for your outlay.


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Yeah I’m in it to win it, I look at it like profit from start to finish but same time look out for any thing cheap cuz I don’t want to be payin double


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t have any contacts in japan unfortunately. There’s a few places o. You tube videos who could possibly help. Most people who don’t live in uk buy parts from here as they say there cheaper. Nismo is obviously a very limited market.


----------



## Nismo786 (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes 10000% I’ve been on Japan site for second hand car parts and there’s a huge DIFFERENCE, thank you for your help mate


----------

